# '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry??



## VeeDubbles (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello. I have exhaustively searched and need to get this running asap. My 2.0 was idling and just died. 
I checked fuses: #15 (engine electronics) and #18 (fuel pump), tested good. (checked others too, they are okay).
I checked for spark w/ a spark plug tester, tested good. 
I checked for fuel at fuel rail by disconnecting inline hose, put the end in a bottle, cranked the car, bottle filled w/ fuel, so tested good (did not test fuel pressure b/c car was running fine before all this).
I checked timing, checked okay. 
I checked CPS/Hall sensor - voltage checked okay at harness (5.0 volts)
MAF okay - even if it wasn't the car would still start I believe.
ECM is okay - When going to start the car the CEL lights up. Checked for codes and all I get is:
2341 - Oxygen sensor control.
The car cranks nice and almost wants to start. It has even given a quick "pop" out of the exhaust twice. But usually it just cranks and will not start. I pulled out a plug after cranking car and it is dry. So, this tells me that the injectors are not firing. 
So, either there's an issue w/ the injectors (but the car ran fine before) OR something is no longer telling the injectors to fire. Is there a relay that controls the injector firing? (I thought the ECM controlled that).
Please, any ideas and thoughts are welcome. I need to get this solved! I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (VeeDubbles)*

Hold the throttle down and try cranking it. Check your spark plug gap too. Injectors could be clogged in the microfilters they have. Take them to an injector cleaning shop or try another set of injectors.


_Modified by 97VWJett at 2:55 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## guidoface21 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (97VWJett)*

Get a noid test kit ...It plugs into the injector plugs, have a friend turn over the engine...they should flash meaning the ecm is telling them to pulse...If they do not pulse then you know that's the problem, and go from there.


_Modified by guidoface21 at 3:52 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## guidoface21 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (guidoface21)*

Oh yeah, advance auto does that rental tool thing. Pay for the tool upfront, after your done with it (keep it clean and dont break anything)return it and they give you all your money back


----------



## VeeDubbles (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (guidoface21)*

Update - I just tested resistance and voltage at injector harness - both tested good. Recommendations on next step??


----------



## bigpat1802 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (VeeDubbles)*

Check your vacuum ports. I had this exact problem and the hose next to the throttle body had a crack in it.


----------



## VeeDubbles (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (bigpat1802)*

So,I pulled the plugs and sprayed some starter fluid in, then I cranked it for a little bit then let back on the key, the engine turns over once (or what seems like once, Idk) and stops, which = no fuel being supplied.
I checked my vacuum hose going into the intake and that is in good shape. 
Is the evap piece, the small blue one, supposed to get hot when cranking the engine? Becuase mine does. Would that sticking open or closed cause the engine to not start??
I am running out of ideas. There has to be some 2.0 gurus out there that have seen this before...

_Modified by VeeDubbles at 10:56 AM 6-20-2009_


_Modified by VeeDubbles at 10:56 AM 6-20-2009_


----------



## VeeDubbles (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (VeeDubbles)*

Night bump


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (VeeDubbles)*

Well it sounds like you've checked all the basics, so you should be good there.
but the fact that the plugs are dry after lots of cranking tells me your not getting fuel.
this could be from several causes.
1. bad, or cloged injectors (least likly)
2. Bad sensor (cam position sensor, hall sensor etc.)
3. no fuel pressure (bad pressure regulator, clog in fuel rail etc.)
4. bad wiring.
Bad ignition swich perhaps? (im just throwing that one out there)
i would start by looking up the testing tool that was described a few posts up.
that should tell you if you injectors are getting signal.
this sounds electrical to me, so as long as your engine is timed, you have spark and your getting fuel from the fuel pump, i would start checking sensors and wires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps. go to autozone, or someplace of the sort, and see if you can borrow or rent an OBD code reader.
and check you troubble codes, that should help point you in the right direction too.










_Modified by Michael Cahill at 10:25 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## VeeDubbles (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (Michael Cahill)*

I checked the codes again and I no longer get the O2 sensor code but now I get 4411: Injector #1 misfire.
So, my question is, if the first injector does not fire, will the rest?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (VeeDubbles)*

Have you checked the mech timing? I had a similar problem when the key on the crank fails and the timing gets off, I also didn't see a compression test done. Depending on how tight the fit is between the sprocket and crank, it'll support cranking, but as soon as it fires, the timing will slip. The OBDI ECM doesn't give the best codes to help find the problem, I chased my tail for several days trying to figure it out.
I haven't looked at the diagrams, but could the fuel pump relay be bad and only supply power to the pump and not the injectors?


_Modified by ps2375 at 9:15 AM 6-20-2009_


----------



## VeeDubbles (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (ps2375)*

So, after further troubleshooting I am still scratching my head...
I checked the fuel pressure at the supply line to the rail. It was about 45 psi, so that's good.
I feel the fuel pump relay clicking on and all with the fuel delivery seems to be okay because of this and the correct fuel pressure.
What about the ECM power supply relay? I removed it and no CEL lit, replaced it and the CEL lit up. So, I figure either a relay works or it doesn't. Any input on that?
Just to eliminate another item, I swapped out the FPR w/ a known working one and still no start.
Can the ECM work to power some electronics and not others? Should I locate another OBD I ECM and see if that allows the car to start? It seems that the injectors simply are not firing.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (VeeDubbles)*

Buy or borrow a noid light and see if the ecu is pulsing the injectors.
to do this you 1: unplug an injector 2: plug the noid light into the connector 3: crank the motor over. If the light flashes the injector is clogged or otherwisw not working. If no flash check for power at the connector (1 pin is constant key on power the other is grounded by the ecu to fire the injector.) If power is ok bad ECU or wiring probably. If no power double check fuses and wiring.


----------



## VeeDubbles (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (Prof315)*

I just hooked up a noid light to the injectors. The light pulses as I crank. Which tells me the ECM is okay, as it is telling the injectors to fire. 
Maybe I need to go back and double check the timing. That's the only thing that could be making the car not start, at this point, right?


----------



## kh500 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (VeeDubbles)*

I have been following each reply on this post.
I have same problem...


----------



## VeeDubbles (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (kh500)*

So with bad news comes good news...I inspected the whole timing belt and have found one tooth missing on the belt. That could have caused a jump in timing and resulting in my troubles. I am going to replace it and report back, hopefully with a running VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (kh500)*

don't leave out the possibility of water in the fuel system, check for water


----------



## kh500 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (jorge r)*

My golf has been grounded for three months now.
Water in the fuel system might be a culprit.
How to check if there is a water in the fuel system?

also I am not sure Fuel Pressure Regulator failure also results in no start issue???
_Modified by kh500 at 8:20 AM 6-25-2009_


_Modified by kh500 at 8:23 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (kh500)*

disconnect the fuel hose and let some fuel pump with the key on into a glass jar, you can see the difference between water and fuel thru the glass jar. Other way to check it by burning a small amount of fluid, if it's all water or fuel there won't be visual difference in the jar, burn a small amount on a rag or spill, water won't burn. Use safety precautions.


----------



## kh500 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (jorge r)*

Thanks!
I checked my fuel and it's ok. no water presents.


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (kh500)*

The engine needs fuel, spark, and compression so it runs.
Check for spark at the spark plug, check for fuel pressure on the fuel rail, check the timing marks. One of those would be wrong or, weak? 
A blue spark vs. a yellow spark, good valve or camshaft timing in relationship with the crank shaft or piston, good compression in the cylinders.
A major vacuum leak would cause a problem, a plugged exhaust (catalitic converter), a cracked head or engine block, etc.
Take one at a time, the easiest for you to do, then move on to the next item.
_In the old days, compression was varified by stuffing a rag in the spark plug threads, not into the cylinders but just on the opening where the spark plug threads, then crank the engine only 'till the rag blew out with a *POP! *, with this when done to the no. 1 cylinder it indicated top dead center, one would know there is compression in that cylinder and could set the ignition timing._


----------



## VeeDubbles (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (kh500)*

The car is finally started!! It was the timing. I replaced the timing belt (and water pump while I was there). The car started right up. 
However, I have a CEL. I checked the code and it is a 2113 - Hall sensor. Did I mess up the timing? Do I really need to pull it all back apart and re-time?


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: '95 2.0 will not start - has spark, fuel, & correct timing - plugs are dry?? (VeeDubbles)*









These two marks should jive. The TDC marking for the crank shaft, and the ignition rotor right over the top of the notch, then the hall sensor is right on and it should satisfy the ECM. If it still complaints of a hall sensor signal, replace the hall sensor or distributor.








file the gear ribit pin








gear removed








distributor shaft removed and a new replacement hall sensor








new spring pin to hold gear











_Modified by jorge r at 12:20 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

I have been going nuts with this same issue all week. I went back through tonight and did a new timing belt and got everything timed pretty well I think. It will start and idle on starting fluid. 

I can jump the FPR and the pumps run but still the injectors dont fire.

When you timed the engine did you set the intermediate shaft to the crank pulley or just rotate the rotor to point to the mark. 

mine is crank at TDC. Cam at TDC. Rotor is pointed at the mark but intermediate pulley is off the mark by about 100* does that matter? Should I rotate the distributer to get it all set?


----------

